# Another Machinist's Hammer



## ColinN (Nov 27, 2017)

I thought this would be good for a first project.  Its not the best ever built but I am having blast making it. External threading still has to be done on the handle and I will use the lathe for that.

Thanks for looking

Colin


----------



## PeterT (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice. What kind of lathe do you have?


----------



## ColinN (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi Peter,

Thanks for the reply.  I have a 1960's Myford ML-7  with a 7" swing.  I am looking for a comparable size mill if you happen to know of one looking for a new home


----------



## PeterT (Nov 27, 2017)

I thought I recognized the unique lathe ways, maybe from lurking on British & other model engineering forums. This one up for sale recently is pretty rich in tooling but apparently they hold their value when in nice shape. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=27151&highlight=myford

Sorry, no knowledge of available mills as of late. Every once in a while I get dangerous thoughts about upgrading from my RF-45 mill. But then I take a cold shower & 'rationalize' myself with the long list of other tools & machines I still want & don't have.


----------



## Janger (Nov 29, 2017)

Nice project Colin


----------

